# Please help!!! What is wrong with my girl?



## Pup (Jun 14, 2012)

I am going to go insane.

Sunday morning: Soft poop
Sunday night: bloody diarrhea, vomiting and not eating or drinking

Monday morning I rushed her to the vet, I brought a fecal, they did urine blood and gave her sub-q fluids. She acted completely NORMAL at the vet, she ate drank and was happy. They told me to give her Metronidazole and some dewormer, I gave that around 12 and at around 5/6 her face got all red and puffy, the vet said it's probably not the Metronidazole, but to hold off on all the meds just in case.

Today her blood results came back normal, I was shocked, this morning I pet her and she growled at me (NOT normal) and she isn't her normal self AT ALL. I brought her back to the vet for observation, she was fine the whole day, then at 6:30 she vomited twice, they have her a cerenia injection. We went home, she went straight to her bed and slept, I tried feeding her, she wasn't interested at all, she drank but that's all. Then she pooped. Some of it was formed but very soft, and some was diarrhea (no blood!!!) I tried feeding her more after that, but she sniffed it and turned her nose up

I don't know what to do. In the morning I'm going to make her chicken and rice, I would tonight but the chicken needs to thaw out. 

I work at the veterinary office and I have tomorrow off. I don't know what to do. Everyone is at a loss as to what's wrong. I'm so scared and I hate seeing her like this....Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do next?


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh sorry to hear that I have no idea or tips on what to do but wish you both the best and hope this all ends up quickly and well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

have them do a gi blood test


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Maybe just a stomach bug? Have you tried Pumpkin to calm her stomach?


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Seems like she probably just has a little upset tummy. The metro should help and a bland diet is a good idea. What does she normally eat?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I wouldn't give the metro if she had a reaction!! Don't try to force her to eat. She'll eat when she feels better. Pumpkin is definitely a good idea with the chicken & rice. Hope your baby gets to feelin' better soon!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

My vet recommends chicken baby food for tummy upsets. Did she actually have worms, or was this just a 'just in case' deal? I also would not force her to eat. Unless she is a young baby. Good luck, and keep us informed


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Did they take xrays to see if she has some type of obstruction? If not I would ask for some. Good luck, she sounds like a sick little girl, oh and the growling tells me she might be in pain.


----------



## Pup (Jun 14, 2012)

This morning she ate a 2 or 3 pieces of chicken but thats all. Im going to the store to get some baby food, chicken broth and pumpkin. It's been almost 4 days since she's eaten a full meal, I'm getting really worried


----------



## Pup (Jun 14, 2012)

susan davis said:


> My vet recommends chicken baby food for tummy upsets. Did she actually have worms, or was this just a 'just in case' deal? I also would not force her to eat. Unless she is a young baby. Good luck, and keep us informed


It was just in case until the results came back. But her fecal showed no evidence of worms


----------



## Pup (Jun 14, 2012)

pupluv168 said:


> Seems like she probably just has a little upset tummy. The metro should help and a bland diet is a good idea. What does she normally eat?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


She normally eats Acana


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

You can also try pedialyte if worried about dehydration


----------



## Pup (Jun 14, 2012)

She is still having the same symptoms. She ate yesterday morning but not at all today. Taking her in for x rays


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

you should have them do a gi blood panel and a cbc blood test as well


----------



## Chi Nation (Mar 7, 2012)

You can boil the chicken, that will cook it without having to thaw it. Has the vet checked her thyroid?


----------



## Pup (Jun 14, 2012)

So there is a a lot of air in her colon. She was hospitalized for the night, she's on fluids and metro. They sent out some x rays to have them looked at. I miss my baby  But luckily I work tomorrow so I can see her 

She is starting to loose a little weight, she was on the thin side to begin with, so that is not good.

Here is her on our after noon potty break:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Poor girl! I hope she starts feeling better really soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

